# Silberne Fläche



## henk hopemann (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo Photoshop-Freaks 

Ich habe ein Problem, zu dem ich hier im Forum noch keine passende Antwort gefunden habe.

Ich würde gerne eine 800*435 große möglich silberne Fläche erzeugen.
Das es die Farbe "silber" nicht direkt gibt weiß ich bereits, möchte aber möglichts ohne Kratzer, etc auskommen.

Bin für alle Hilfe dankbar

Viele Grüße

Henk


----------



## Tobias Menzel (28. Januar 2005)

Hi,

hmm, mehr als diverse Verläufe und Beleuchtungseffekte fallen mir dazu auch nicht ein; ohne Struktur ist das schwierig. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal eine silberne Fläche fotografieren und Dir anschauen, wie das Bild auf dem Bildschirm wirkt. Ein Großteil des "Farbeffekts" wird durch Spiegelungen erzielt - wenn nichts zum Spiegeln da ist, ist das natürlich nicht so einfach.

Gruß
.


----------

